# Hilary and Gilgamesh



## davtash (Oct 14, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...hind-the-great-iraq-museum-thefts-515067.html
I am sure everyone has seen this by now but what do we really know?

*Revealed: the real story behind the great Iraq Museum thefts*
*How the US army's Indiana Jones went after Baghdad's raiders of the antiquities*

I am delving into this now but one interesting thing is how this email record has been released now


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 14, 2020)

Perhaps she's a big Elvis fan and really misses him?


----------



## TatarKhan (Oct 14, 2020)

That is not a list of released documents, but a list of people and their proposed FOIA releases.
Meaning in short, the woman who sent this FOIA request could write anything she wanted into there.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, Gilgamesh was searching for the liquid of eternal life after all, and Hilary certainly could use something like that if she hopes to try again in a few years.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 18, 2020)

Does closed mean that the documents have not been released, the request has not been accepted or has not yet been analyzed?


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 18, 2020)

Rumors abound.
One report said there was a German-French archeological team who looted treasures having to do with the Annunaki and their free energy research.
The search for the tombs of "fallen angel" Nephilim? Thats probably for DNA purposes.
The Americans went in to gain access and control these sensitive sites. In both Iraq wars.




Grain of salt Excerpt:

*America Uncensored* has verified this to be fact. The above photo is a screenshot taken from our own research, but as always it is recommended that you find out for yourself. You can do so by following this link to the FOIA site, click the first file “Department of State FOIA log 2018.” The email is found on page 470, number F-2019-02110.

This is as far as the information goes at this point. We know it is fact that the State Department”s emails include a message “pertaining to the resurrection chamber of Gilgamesh and the location of the buried Nephilim.” Everything else is left to speculation. However, knowing the wicked bitch of the west, her plans could only be dark and sinister.

*Editors Update:* While we cannot guarantee this is actually connected to Hillary, and speculation is warranted. Claims are noted the requestors name as Denetra D Senigar and the date being 12/13/2018. It should be understood that this is the date the file was received and not the actual send date. Further, a search for the name Denetra D Senigar brings up nothing of significance and is possibly an alias. Going to the the virtual reading room of Clinton emails and search for Nephilim and it returns zero results. However, if you search for the name Denetra D Senigar, 12,726 results return. So it appears that this name could very well be some type of satanic code name used by HRC. The file would not show up under Clinton’s secret emails because the request was not sent from this account. The request was to the state department from Clinton’s alias.


*Epic of Gilgamesh  *
In the beginning of the story, Gilgamesh is a young prince in Warka (Uruk), fond of carousing and chasing women. The citizens of Uruk complain to the gods, who together decide to send a distraction to Gilgamesh in the form of a large hairy creature, Enkidu.


Enkidu disapproves of Gilgamesh's wastrel ways and together they set off on a journey through the mountains to the Cedar Forest, where a monster lives: Huwawa or Humbaba, a monstrously fearsome giant of immemorial age. With the help of the Babylonian sun god, Enkidu and Gilgamesh defeat Huwawa and kill him and his bull, but the gods demand that Enkidu be sacrificed for the deaths.


Enkidu dies, and Gilgamesh, heartbroken, mourns by his body for seven days, hoping it will come alive again. When Enkidu isn't revived, he holds a formal burial for him and then vows he will become immortal. The rest of the tale concerns that quest.


*Seeking Immortality *
Gilgamesh seeks immortality in several places, including the establishment of a divine tavern owner (or barmaid) on the sea coast, across the Mediterranean, and through a visit to the Mesopotamian Noah, Utnapishtim, who obtained immortality after surviving the great flood.


After many adventures, Gilgamesh arrives at the home of Utnapishtim, who, after recounting the events of the Great Flood, eventually tells him that if he can sleep for six days and seven nights, he will obtain immortality. Gilgamesh sits down and instantly falls asleep for six days. Utnapishtim then tells him he must go the bottom of the sea to find a special plant with healing powers. Gilgamesh is able to find it, but the plant is stolen by a serpent who uses it and is able to molt its old skin and be reborn.


Gilgamesh weeps bitterly and then gives up his quest and returns to Uruk. When he finally dies, he becomes the god of the underworld, a perfect king and judge of the dead who sees and knows all.


----------

